# Pumpkin Carving Fun



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy Halloween! We had a pumpkin carving party last night, and I carved a poodle pumpkin to showcase my poodle pride. Last year I did a Sphynx cat in honor of my cats. I've included a group pic of all the completed pumpkins from last night.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Woops here are the pics!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

You carved a pumpkin like a poodle (would love to see pics) and I have a poodle named Pumpkin. My girl has been nervous all month, people are threating to carve her......

Cool pumpkins!!!!!


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome Pumpkins! :act-up:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Wait, you have sphynx cats too? Girl we got a lot in common! Our dogs are twins, we are both groomers...wierd!

Great pumpkins!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

MamaTiff said:


> Wait, you have sphynx cats too? Girl we got a lot in common! Our dogs are twins, we are both groomers...wierd!
> 
> Great pumpkins!


Weird!! What color are your Sphynx cats? I posted my cats' pics in the Other Animals thread (title: my hairless cats)


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My cat Bentley looks a lot like one of yours! Too funny.
Here is Jager








And here are all three together. Fernet is Jager's sister in the back left, and the new baby is Bentley my rescue on the right. Sweetest cat you will ever meet but the biggest brat ever!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love the pics!!! Shpynx cats are THE best cats ever!! I will never be owned by any other cat breed.


----------

